# طقس عيد العنصرة ومعلومات اخرى هامة



## Maria Teparthenos (6 يونيو 2009)

*هو الطقس الفرايحى الذى يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالأعياد والأفراح الروحية.*​
*+ فيه تقال الليلويا فاي بيه بى ولحن طاي شورى ومرد الأبركسيس الخاص بالعيد كذلك مرد الأسبسمس الآدام ومديحة التوزيع.*

*+ لا يكون فيه صوم البتة ولا ميطانيات.*
*+ تصلى مزامير صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط قبل تقديم الحمل.*​​** في رفع بخورعشية:*
*+ تقال أرباع الناقوس الخاصة بالعيد.*
*+ بعد أوشية الراقدين تقال ذكصولوجيات القيامة والعنصرة والعذراء والملاك ميخائيل ويكمل كالعادة ثم يقال مرد المزمور ومرد الإنجيل الخاصين بالعنصرة.*

** في رفع بخورباكر:*
*+ يصلى رفع بخور باكر كالمعتاد حتى يصل إلى إفنوتى ناى نان، وبعدما يقال كيرياليسون ثلاث مرات بالناقوس، يقال لحن "يا كل الصفوف السمائيين" ويعملون الدورة وهم حاملون أيقونة القيامة فقط ويقولون لحن "إخرستوس آنيستى" ثم "لحن آبخرستوس آنالمبسيس" ثم لحن "بخرستوس آفتونف". وتقال أوشية الإنجيل والمزمور بلحن الفرح.*

** في القداس:*
*+ تصلى مزامير وإنجيل الساعة الثالثة فقط، ولا تقال القطع بل يقولون قدوس الله والسلام لك ونعظمك و قانون الإيمان ويقدم الحمل وهم يقولون "أل القربان" بلحنها المعروف. وتستمر الصلاة حتى قراءة الأبركسيس.*

*+ بعد قراءة الأبركسيس يقول الكاهن قطع الساعة الثالثة ويردون عليه بالقطعة الأولى، و ذوكصابترى و كانين. ولا يقرأ السنكسار بل يقال لحن "بى إبنفما"، ثم لحن آجيوس بالكبير وفيها يقال فى الثلاث مرات "أو أوناستاسى إك تون نيكرون، كى آنلسون إستوس أورانوس إليسون إيماس". وتستمر الصلاة كالمعتاد حتى نهاية القداس.*​​** طقس صلاة السجدة:*
*+ تصلى صلوات السجدة الثلاث فى الساعة التاسعة (3 ظهراً).*
*+ تصلى السجدة الأولى والثانية فى الخورس الثانى.*
*+ تصلى السجدة الثالثة فى الخورس الأول بعدما يفتح سفر الهيكل.*
*+ تصلى السجدة الأولى باللحن الفرايحى. أما الثانية والثالثة فتصلى باللحن السنوى.*

** طقس تسبحة السجدة:*
*+ تصلى مزامير سواعى السادسة و التاسعة و الغروب و النوم (و الستار فى الأديرة). ثم يقال لحن نى إثنوس تيرو و الهوس الرابع، وإبصالية آدم للعنصرة وإبصالية آيكوتى. وتقال ذكصولوجية يوم الأحد بأكملها. ثم الطرح وختام الذكصولوجيات.*​*المصدر : st-Takla.org*​​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 يونيو 2009)

*عيد - البنتكســـطى - أو حلول الروح القدس*​*يرمز لعيد حلول الروح القدس ، وكان يرمز له عيد الأســـابيع أو عيد الحصاد ، وأيضاً اليوبيل ، عيد الخمســـين هم (49 + 1) (7 فى 7 + 1) فيكون أول الأســـبوع الثامن لأن رقم 8 يُشــــير إلى الحياة الجديدة ، (10 فى 5) 10 رقم ســـماوى والـ 5 تشـــير للإنســـان ، 40 = 10 فى 4 العشـــرة رقم ســـماوى والأربعة تُشــــير للأرض لذلك الأربعين يقولون عنها الســــماء فى الأرض ، واليوبيل رقم الخمســــين ، لذلك يوم الجمعة العظيمة نعمل 50 ميطانية ناحية الشـــرق بعد ال400 ، هذه إشـــارة للحرية التى نلناها . الأربعة تشـــير إلى أركان الأرض الأربعة والخمســـة تشـــير إلى الحواس الخمســـة


س ) ماذا حدث يوم الخمســـين؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

{ أع 2: 1-6 } "ولما حضر يوم الخمســـين كان الجميع بنفس واحده وصار بغته من الســـماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأت كل البيت حيث كانوا جالســـين وظهرت لهم ألســـنة منقســــمة كأنها من نار ، واســــتقرت على كل واحد منهم وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألســـنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا ، فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا لأن كل واحد كان يســمعهم يتكلمون بلغته". وأيضاً { أع 2: 7 – 11 }.واضح أن الجميع صاروا يفهمون بعضهم البعض ، عودة البشـــرية إلى ما قبل بابل

ســـمع الجمع من 14 مكان بلغتهم ما يُصلى التلاميذ به ، وكان هذا حصاد فعل الخلاص الذى تممه الرب يســـوع للبشـــرية ، نقل البشــــرية إلى حالة ما قبل بابل أى ما قبل بلبلة الألســــن ، بالإضافة أيضاً إلى المواهب التى أعطاها الروح القدس للتلاميذ وللكنيســــة عموماً ، " أنواع مواهب موجوده ولكن الروح واحد وأنواع خدم موجوده لكن الرب واحد وأنواع أعمال موجوده ولكن الله واحد الذى يعمل الكل فى الكل ولكن لكل واحد يُعطى إظهار الروح للمنفعه ، واحد يُعطى بالروح كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم بحســــب الروح الواحد ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد ولآخر مواهب شـــفاء الروح الواحد ولآخر عمل قوات ولآخر نبوة ولآخر تميز أرواح ولآخر أنواع ألســـنة ولآخر ترجمة ألســــنة ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاســــماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشــــاء لأن كما أن الجســــد هو واحد وله أعضاء كثيرة وكل أعضاء الجســـد الواحد إذا كانت كثيرة هى جســــد واحد كذلك المســــيح أيضاً " {1 كو 12: 4 – 12}.


س ) لماذا تُصلى صلاة الســــجدة يوم عيد حلول الروح القدس؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فكرة اليوبيل أو الحرية كانت تُقدم ذبيحة صباحية وذبيحة مســــــائية ، ولذلك نعمل القداس صباح يوم عيد حلول الروح القدس ونحتفل بعيد حلول الروح القدس ، ثم من وقت الســـاعة التاســـعة أى الســـاعة 3 بعد الظهر نبدأ صلاة الســـجدة وهى الذبيحة المســــائية


س ) لماذا نبدأ فى وقت الســــاعة التاســـعة؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

+ لأن حلول الروح القدس مرتبط بالفداء . الغفران ثم الحلول والفداء بدأ بالصليب ، والمســـيح مات على الصليب فى الســــاعة التاســــعة ثم دخل الأقداس . نعمل ثلاث ســـجدات 2 خارج الهيكل والثالثة فى الهيكل ، والهيكل يُشـــير إلى الســــماء ، بمعنى أن الروح القدس أدخلنا إلى المقدســــات ألذلك نبدأ خارج الهيكل ثم ندخل إلى الهيكل . وارتبطت الســـجدة بالبخور علامة حلول الله فى المكان


+ يوم حلول الروح القدس كل القراءات بتكون على المســـحة المقدســــة التى مُســـحنا بها بفعل الروح لكى نصير هياكل لله وروح الله ســـاكن فينا

+ معروف فى التاريخ أنه ســـاعة صلاة الســــ جدة كان يحدث هبوب ريح ، ولا يســـكت هبوب الريح إلا إذا ســــجدوا ، لذلك ســــموها صلاة الســـجدة يصلوا فيها الصلوات وهم ســــاجدين


+ الســــجدة الأولى : وصلاة يســــوع الشـــــفاعية - يو 17

+ الســـــجدة الثانية : هى وعده للتلاميذ بارســال الروح القدس وفعلاً حل الروح القدس

+ الســــجدة الثالثة : عن بركات الروح القدس ، الماء الحى الذى وُهب للكنيســـة


العشــــرة أيام من بعد الصعود إلى حلول الروح القدس جلســـوا فى خلوة فى الهيكل ، يصلون الصلوات إلى أن حل الروح القدس وهم يصلون
*​*

والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً أمين
المصدر : st-Takla.org​*​​​​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 يونيو 2009)

*1- **ذكصولوجية العنصرة*
*2- **الحان الدورة*
*3- **مرد الإبركسيس عيد العنصرة*
*4- **مرد قطعة الساعة الثالثة*
*5- **لحن بي ابنفما العنصرة*
*6- **مرد المزمور*
*7- **مرد الإنجيل*
*8- **اسبسمس ادام قبطي*
*9- **اسبسمس ادام عربي*
*10- **اسبسمس واطس قبطي*
*11- **اسبسمس واطس عربي*

*كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير*​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2009)

*رااائعه حبيبتي *
*مجهود جميل *
*واحلي تقيم ليكي يا قمر *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *رااائعه حبيبتي *
> 
> *مجهود جميل *
> *واحلي تقيم ليكي يا قمر *
> ...


*ميرسي يا مرمور على مرورك الجميل والتقييم*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


* ميرسي هابي انجل على مرورك الرقيق ده*
*وكل سنة وانتى طيبة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2009)

معلومه جميله يا ماريان  

ميررررسى على المعلومه والموضوع 

حقا يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه جميله يا ماريان
> 
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومه والموضوع
> ...


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا كتير +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا كتير +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

